# Just got a 60D for Xmas!



## j0shman (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

First time poster, and brand new to SLR photography.  My wonderful girlfriend got me a Canon 60D for Xmas with the standard 18-55mm lens.  Feeling pretty lucky atm 

Just wondering if there are any tips or secrets about this great camera that I should know about.  Of course ill be reading through the manual for all of its exaustive features.

Thanks guys and have a Merry Xmas!!


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 25, 2012)

wow,you're lucky guy I tell you what!

read the manual and get to know the device thoroughly and look for your kinda photography(things you're interested in)

there is a huge source of information on the internet!


----------



## Animonster (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome to the club!  The 60D IS MY FAVORITE, LIKE, OMG. 

I would say getting used to using the physical buttons for changing shutter speed, etc. Would save you some time and be sure to have a lot of fun with the video functions 

Also! If you don't think you can get a shot because of height or something blocking you way, try flipping out the screen and using live view to get around whatever your obstacle may be. At first I thought the flip screen was kind of useless but once you learn to use it, it becomes pretty fun!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## psychoticpanda (Dec 27, 2012)

Same here! Loving it so far... What lenses are you using?


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 27, 2012)

I just sold my 60D now that I've upgraded to a 5D3. I sorely miss the flip out screen. I always flipped it out simply to avoid nose prints on it. Even with an eyecup extender, I still got nose prints unless flipped out.


----------



## j0shman (Dec 28, 2012)

Im using the standard 18-55mm lens, plus an old 75-300mm lens that my gf had...been planning to use heaps of shots generally of animals and flowers etc; you know, wildlife...perhaps im letting my National Geographic ambitions get ahead of me


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 28, 2012)

#1 Piece of Advice:

Screw up. That is how you should learn the controls. Read 5 pages (max) explaining shutterspeed, iso, aperture, white balance, composition, and lighting. The more you screw up the more that you will develop your own style of photography.


----------



## j0shman (Dec 28, 2012)

Hm as in anything in life, mistakes are how we learn


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations.  Use it heavily.  The more you use it, the more intuitive it becomes.

You didn't mention how much experience you have shooting or if you're familiar with the basic concepts of exposure (e.g. how to take control of the exposure rather than rely on the automatic features of the camera.)  Is this your first DLSR or first camera capable of allowing you to take complete control of the exposure?


----------



## Tuckerpup (Dec 29, 2012)

I have, and love this camera - my second DSLR.  Things I have learned since getting it in April: 
1. shoot in raw + jpeg.  Use the jpeg images to scroll through a session and then open the corresponding Raw file to fine tune the good ones.  Learn to use DPP and/or photo shop - it will make a good image a great image.
2. Because of the higher ISO's achievable with this camera I am finding I do more low-light shooting - which means more tripod work.  When using the tripod the swivel screen is invaluable (I might not buy another camera without one!).  In that case, switch to manual focus (otherwise the camera will either take forever to settle on a focal length, and even then makes lots of errors), and you can magnify the image in the screen to zero in on key focus points and really sharpen the image (use the + button on the upper right).
3. I have found 'expose to the right' to be a fair bit of advice.   This means overexpose by about 1/3 to 2/3's of a stop, and you can bring it back in post processing. 

Regardless you will find, as I have, that it's a great camera that you will spend a lot of time learning how to use - and that's all the fun!  By the way, be prepared to upgrade your lenses.  The sharpness of this camera really highlights the deficiencies of the kit lenses.


----------

